

Ask HN: Is this Dell recruiting spam real? - CoreSet

Today I got this email from Dell. I have never applied to Dell. I have no experience in sales or anything in that vertical.<p>Subject: Dell is interested in you!<p>Good afternoon,<p>I noticed your resume and we are presently interviewing and hiring for an Inside Sales Account Management role with Dell (lead generation), located in Round Rock, TX.  This is a full time role with exceptional benefits.<p>Congratulations!  We would like to speak with you. Thank you and look forward to hearing back from you.  Would you be so kind to respond by email to taressa_joslin@dellteam.com with your resume and a few different times that we can speak with you by phone?<p>Thank you again,<p>Taressa Joslin
Talent Acquisition Advisor
Social Media and Community Professional
Dell | Human Resources
Taressa_joslin@dellteam.com
office + 1 972-612-9679
Explore exciting Careers at Dell<p>Is this an exceptionally skilled spammer, using dell emails, language, etc, to scam me, or has Dell reached so low as to recruit spam random individuals for jobs they have no interest in?<p>My favorite part is &quot;I noticed your resume.... Would you be so kind as to respond by email to ... with your resume...&quot;
======
aaronbrethorst
Yep, seems to be real.

    
    
        $ whois dellteam.com
    
        Whois Server Version 2.0
    
        Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
        with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
        for detailed information.
    
           Domain Name: DELLTEAM.COM
           Registrar: SAFENAMES LTD
           Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 447
           Whois Server: whois.safenames.net
           Referral URL: http://www.safenames.net
           Name Server: NS1.US.DELL.COM
           Name Server: NS2.US.DELL.COM
           Name Server: NS3.US.DELL.COM
           Name Server: NS4.US.DELL.COM
           Name Server: NS5.US.DELL.COM
           Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
           Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
           Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
           Updated Date: 07-may-2015
           Creation Date: 07-may-2000
           Expiration Date: 07-may-2016

